# CleanDetail - BMW D3 Alpina Enhancement & Ceramic Protection



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail & Ceramic Paint Protection with 5 year warranty*

Here we have a 2007 BMW Alpina D3. After a lengthy chat with the owner, a good inspection and some paint depth readings we agreed an Enhancement detail would do the car a load of justice. But, to finish it off and give it that long lasting protection we opted for our G-3 Glasscoat Ceramic Sealant as this gives the protection to everything bar rubber. (so windows, plastics, non coloured plastics, wheels, paint, headlights, wiper arms etc)

So, a nice sunny day (one of only a few in Doncaster) i started on the enhancement.










Some photos of what a task this was going to be, as the previous owner (BMW employee) had the body shop give it a once over....... I'll let you make your mind up on the buffer skills.









































































Inspection over (for now)

Over to the wash,

Orange pre-wash, Tardis, 2bm wash with Maxolen wax free shampoo, bilberry wheel cleaner, mix of brush's and PH snow foam.










Then, after a good rinse and clay the D3 was brought back inside for some more inspection work before masking. Here is what i was about to tackle.








































































































































Time for a few 50/50's after Scholl and Maxolen with a mix of pads.




























And here are some shots before the Ceramic was applied.





































Then the ceramic was applied to the paint, wheels, plastics, windows & wiper arms. Here are some photos once applied but before i got the Endurance Tyre Gel out.





































So, 9 hours & several cups of tea later. Here is the 2007 BMW D3 Alpina brought back to life.























































Sorry for the lack of finished photos, but the customer was booked in for a dinner so had to get off quick.






Thanks for reading another detail by CleanDetail.

*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook*




​


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great turnaround. Paintwork was in a bad way. Always wondered how people dealt with the Alpina decals & stripes when it came to polishing.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

That was a seriously damaged dealership buffing session. Great job there, bet the owner was chuffed.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great turn around Nick! :thumb:


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic nick Great job mate.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks stunning Nick.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks again for the comments guys!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Crackng work Nick


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb Nick, nice to see such a rare beast looking tip/top. Bet you'd love to wetsand that orange peel away too!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Looks superb Nick, nice to see such a rare beast looking tip/top. Bet you'd love to wetsand that orange peel away too!


They are rare! infact i have another booked in for Saturday with partial wet sanding! That will be fun! i cant wait. will be good for a write up too!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice one Nick


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Like these.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice work indeed


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Top job Nick ;-)

Paul


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again guys! Just finishing the video off for this one which shows the swirls off alot better!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> They are rare! infact i have another booked in for Saturday with partial wet sanding! That will be fun! i cant wait. will be good for a write up too!


Look forward to it!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job...Nice car too..


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Vid now added!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW looks fantastic. great work. paint looks so deep and wet! (sounds a bit erotic)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## bluegttdi (Jan 4, 2009)

even more rare with xenons!!! do you have any interior pics?


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice! Just sold mine to a friend. Ended up removing the decals in the end. They are fantastic cars. Fine work there mate! Mine hasn't moved since its 30hr post sale detail.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome old school strips and wheels :thumb:

looks real good , strange not seeing it on 90's B10 , B3 though.... Great work :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful turnaround. It go's some way to explain DONT WASH MY CAR signs DW have.What i don't understand is this anyone who cleans cars in any capacity will at some point come across DW.The dealers know the standard so why risk being flamed on here for doing a lackluster job


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

zippo said:


> beautiful turnaround. It go's some way to explain DONT WASH MY CAR signs DW have.What i don't understand is this anyone who cleans cars in any capacity will at some point come across DW.The dealers know the standard so why risk being flamed on here for doing a lackluster job


Simples they wont splash out on buying the decent gear and tbh most of the people in charge at the delears are your normal average joe who will take there car to the £5 wash guys on the side of the road

Oh and top work m8 G3 glasscoat is a top product


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

superb :thumb:



Huw said:


> Great turnaround. Paintwork was in a bad way. Always wondered how people dealt with the Alpina decals & stripes when it came to polishing.


Was there a answer to this question?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Matt: Knock Knock
Alpina: Hello
Matt: It's not 1987 any more so stop putting silly stickers and the SAME wheels on cars. 

I digress, great work on the car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments Guys.



paranoid73 said:


> superb :thumb:
> 
> Was there a answer to this question?


Its all about masking, then machine polishing "very slowly" to make sure the paint gets the same treatment but the vynal dones not get to warm and distort or even come off the paint.

Nick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yet again Nick flawless stuff indeed!!

I have a lot of Alpina love since working on that B3s


----------

